# Steering Wheel Upgrade



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

My GT5000 is #27622 model number. It has the rather plain steering wheel on it. Anybody know off hand what the part number would be to buy the "deluxe" padded steering wheel for it?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

radioman

The current DGT6000 is model # 917.276120 Go to www.sears.com and click on "parts" in the upper left hand side. Then enter this model # in the space provided. You will see the menu for both parts lists or diagrams. 
From there you can upgrade the steering wheel, seat tracks, (seat is different also) and halogen headlamps.


----------

